# Atlantic Rally for Cruisers - ARC 2008 on a VO60



## danielh (Sep 8, 2007)

Volvo Ocean Racer 60 "Nova One" is participating in the Atlantic Rally for Cruisers from Gran Canaria to St. Lucia. Started on 23rd of November in Las Palmas (Canaries) - expected to arrive in St. Lucia in about one week.

Tracking via SPOT Satellite Messenger position reports on TripSailor.com.

Follow their race: VO60 - ARC 2008 Sailing Blog


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

What, no bimini?! 

Seriously, that must be a sweet -- if wet -- ride. Can you tell us more about the boat, owner, and crew? What are their plans after the ARC?

Also, I thought the ARC had placed a cap on LOA for participating boats? Is it up to 60' now?


----------



## danielh (Sep 8, 2007)

well, that might be really a good idea - the ARB 2009 - Atlantic Rally for Biminis ;-). Only for real taff guys with a lot of time!

The maximum LOA at the ARC is currently 85ft. The boat is managed by an Austrian company and participating at the ARC with an Austrian skipper and a Russian crew. "Nova One" was know as "Merit" at the Whitbread Round the World Race 1997/98 were it won 2nd place. In 2001/02 she was used as trainings- yacht for the team Tyco. 

After the ARC she'll stay in the caribean for a couple of weeks - before she's heading to brazil and than crossing the atlantic again.


----------



## danielh (Sep 8, 2007)

"Nova One" crossed the finish line yesterday after 15d 14h 59m 23s!

Ranked 4th overall on elapsed time.
Ranked 1st in Racing Division on elapsed time.

Congratulations to the crew!!!!

read more: Welcome to World Cruising Club: ARC


----------

